
Are you anti-GMO? Then you’re anti-science, too - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/are-you-anti-gmo-then-youre-anti-science-too/2018/05/03/cb42c3ba-4ef4-11e8-af46-b1d6dc0d9bfe_story.html
======
dekhn
Not entirely; see
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8594427](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8594427)
although that's the only case I know of and it's the only paper that actually
discusses what would have been a serious health issue.

~~~
kup0
IMHO the majority of opposition to GMOs often comes from a place that isn't
focused on factual data, but fear of the unknown.

However, this study raises a good point, that genetic modifications can cause
allergens to be present in foods that did not have them before.

